# North Zone Migration Report HWY 90 Area



## Jamescioni (Oct 30, 2017)

Birds are super congregated. Of the 5 farms we have active only one is holding birds.

Short split isn't going to do much to help numbers for North Zone. Spent some time in South Zone Eagle lake and the ducks aren't in the numbers we generally would like.

Geese are coming in but have pushed Southwest for the most part. Goose numbers remain high in the Southwest Houston area.

Look for opening second split to be slower than normal. We need substantial cold front to get new birds in the area.

Find the congregated birds and stay on them!

James Cioni
2W Outfitters
www.2woutfitters.com
936-661-3027


----------

